# Great couple days fishing!! Brooks bridge.



## nfluencial (May 31, 2013)

Saturday we strike out to fish and get our lines in the water about 0330-0400. It was slow, got a couple hard heads. My buddy had to get home as his wife was cooking breakfast and nothing was happening with us. As soon as he left it was FISH ON! My 11yr old daughter and fishing partner was ecstatic. I fought that one on 15 year old 14lb test (I didn't know it was that old I was using my dads extra rod from his garage.) I fought it for over 20 minutes letting him run the drag and with the help of my buddy Ken, we were able to pull in this whopper of a 48" black drum. The scale we had only went to 28lbs and it easily pegged that out. We cut off that 20' of line, rerigged, and tossed the line back out in the water. Another half hour to 45 minutes passes and its FISH ON AGAIN! I made sure we actually had positive control of the fish and Madison took over the reigns. She fought that fish in by herself till it was 10' from the shore. It saw me coming to get it and made a run towards the rocks and the oyster shells broke the line. Madison was heartbroken but being the true angler, she was exilerated by the fight! We rerigged and set it back out. An hour later my other pole went crazy! FISH ON AGAIN!! This one fought so hard there was no way Madison could handle it. This one made me glad I bought the new rod and penn reel loaded with powerpro. I felt every inch of fight in that fish. 30 minutes later we had another 44" black drum on the stringer. Since we had one over slot each we went to pack up to leave. After half the gear was cleaned up the other pole started jiggling. This was when Madie sprung into action as a season veteran!!! She let it run, tightened the drag down to the perfect level and started fighting that fish. After ten minutes, that fish started to pull her around so I grabbed the pole and held it while she reeled that joker in taking another ten minutes. With the help of Ken, we got a 36" black drum landed! What a great fishing day. Some of the people there told us to take all three home. I will never do anything like that but I asked Madison what she thought we should do. She told me to give one of them to Ken for helping us out. That way we are obeying the law and Ken gets a nice dinner for being such a big help. I couldn't be more proud! We went to string the fish on and one of the fish started floating away. I jumped into the water and forced it to the bottom while Ken brought the stringer over to restring it. That was when we noticed the smallest fish floating away as well. We secured it and went to string it. This was when we noticed the stringer had snapped from the weight. After taking some pics with them we gave Ken one of the fish and headed home with such a great feeling of accomishment and I was beaming with pride in how awesome my fishing buddy is. 
To make things better, my wife and I had to go back to FWB on Tuesday morning to pick up one of her prescriptions and she informed me that I could bring a pole. Well, after 30 minutes it was FISH ON! My wife is a fresh water fishing gal but she looked even more excited than I was when I was bringing that puppy in! Bam 40" black drum! She started feeling rough when the sun started beaming down on her so we packed up and brought our catch home. All in all, we have truly been blessed this fishing season! Great fishing, great family, great friends!


----------



## nfluencial (May 31, 2013)

Video of Madie's last half of her fish battle 
https://youtu.be/WFV8sDMlKjY


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch! looks like the little one had a blast.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch Madison! That's bigger than any black drum I've ever caught. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome trip fer ya'll!!! Getting your daughter hooked up is great!!!


----------



## nfluencial (May 31, 2013)

Thanks y'all. We had a blast and continue to go fishing all the time. More reports to come here.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Be honest now, she outfished you didn't she?

Nice job, keep it up!
Alex


----------

